# Maybe buying 2001 2.7 allroad biturbo wagon



## Palladigma (May 15, 2004)

Just wanting to find out the pros and cons. It has 59 K the owner just changed the valve cover gaskets and suspension pump and sensor. 

I had an B6 A4 1.8t and as much as I liked it, I was tired of messing with the coilpacks and my oil pump went bad because the oil sludge. 

The owner says he has all the records since new. He's selling for 9300. 

Is that a good car or a problematic car? Is the price ok? 

Thanks.


----------



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

Hey,

Not sure about the price, check out autotrader, ect... and see what the average market value is. As far as "reliability", it's going to be good, like most Audis. As far as routine maintenance, well, if you got fed up so easily with the A4 1.8T, forget about a 2.7T allroad. Sorry, I know its a sweet unit, but it's the truth; two turbos, air suspension...a very advanced and complex vehicle that requires a lot of upkeep. If your really into allroads, I would suggest seeking out a 4.2 V8. Hope that helps!

Cheers


----------

